# 2004 maxima computer problems.



## archyvip (Jun 7, 2013)

hi everyone , here's the problem , i was driving my maxima 04 and start shaking after 45 miles , and after that was worst , every time i push the gas pedal star shaking again so suddenly shut it down and won't start , the check engine light was blinking and i took my car to the shop , they found 2 coils burned and 2 cam shaft position sensor burned too, so they replaced those parts and the car don't have any sparks on coils 1 and 2 ,the rest is working, the shop said that is the computer and we are trying replace the computer , any recommendations helps. i know i have to reprogramming the computer , there's some codes on the computer's labels, has to be the same codes right? some of them starts like W F A56-X92 ZZ0,B T A56-X71 ZY4, E F A56-V49 ZR4, I am going to see my computer label to look for another computer, some body with some ideas or the same problem that want to share information, thanks for read me guys, have a nice day.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Once you find another computer and install it, it likely won't start unless you have a scan tool that has the capability of programming the keys. Otherwise, the security system will prevent the car from starting. There are companies that can repair ECMs, which might be a better alternative.


----------

